# poblacion en peru 2005 est.



## [Everywhen] (May 2, 2005)

*poblacion en ciudades del peru*

- primera cifra año 93

- segunda cifra 2005 est.

- unica cifra , metropolitana

1 Abancay 46 997 - 55 299 Apurímac

2 Arequipa 619 156 - 844 000 Arequipa 

3 Ayacucho 105 918 - 140 510 Ayacucho 

4 Cajamarca 92 447 - 132 622 Cajamarca 

5 Catacaos 52 785 - 57 903 Piura 

6 Cerro de Pasco 62 749 - 79 183 Pasco 

7 Chiclayo - 888 859 

8 Chimbote 268 979 - 320 119 Ancash 

9 Chincha Alta 110 016 - 154 561 Ica 

11 Chulucanas 52 089 - 69 145 Piura 

12 Cusco 255 568 - 313 210 Cusco 

13 Huancayo 258 209 - 380 098 Junín 

14 Huánuco 118 814 - 148 466 Huánuco 

16 Huaraz 74 126 87 233 Ancash 

17 Ica 161 406 - 247 687 Ica 

18 Iquitos 274 759 - 439 114 Loreto 

19 Juliaca 142 576 - 247 949 Puno 

20 Lima Lima y Callao - 9 058 592

21 Moquegua 38 837 - 54 703 Moquegua 

22 Paita 42 491 - 56 404 Piura 

23 Pisco 51 639 - 62 148 Ica 

24 Piura 277 964 326 592 Piura 

25 Pucallpa 172 286 - 311 793 Ucayali 

26 Puno 91 877 - 116 951 Puno 

27 Sullana 147 361 - 162 493 Piura 

28 Tacna 174 336 - 280 996 Tacna 

29 Talara 82 228 - 100 105 Piura 

30 Tarapoto 77 783 - 124 638 San Martín 

31 Trujillo 509 312 - 750 004 La Libertad 

32 Tumbes 74 085 - 109 599 Tumbes 

cuales creen que seran las ciudades que lleguen primero al millon, y cuales son las probables en un parametro de 25 años?

cuando es el proximo censo?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

La primera ciudad en llegar es arequipa, la segunda es Trujillo y la tercera es Chiclayo... iquitos ya se acerca al medio millon....


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Piura me impresiona mucho por la cantidad de ciudades bien pobladas que aporta al pais.


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

¿por que lima y callao solo tienen una cifra?¿se les olvido ponersela?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Arequipa, Trujillo, y Chiclayo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

1 pregunta catacaos no hes parte de la ciudad de piura????


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Piura me impresiona mucho por la cantidad de ciudades bien pobladas que aporta al pais.


Muy buena observación, Chalaco. Piura es, de lejos, el departamento más descentralizado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es necesario que se realice un censo de poblacion, ay que es recomendable que se hagan cada 10 años, y el ultimo fue en el 93...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

No creo que la población de la ciudad de Lima y el Callao juntas hayan llegado a los nueve millones, si la población de todo el departamento es de 8.5 millones. En el Almanaque Mundial para el 2005 salía que la población de la capital era de 7.8 millones mientras que la de Arequipa de 1.1 millones y Chiclayo y Trujillo cada una tenía unos 700,000 habitantes.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Arequipa ya con 1.1 millones.  Que felicidad! Aunque creo que Trujillo tiene 800,000. Sabes cuanto tiene Piura? Chiclayo?


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Es bien raro q Piura tenga un promedio de 326 mil habitantes..eso esta muy mal, si Piura es una ciudad grande se compara con trujillo arequipa y chiclayo..donde tiene el primer centro comercial del norte del pais,donde tiene tambien los edificios mas altos de las ciudades norteñas , Piura ciudad debe tener un promedio de 650 mil habitantes


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El proximo censo: este año.

Arequipa ya tiene un millon de habitantes, pero la region mas descentralizada es sin duda Ancash, pues cuenta con dos ciudades bastante importantes: Chimbote y Huaraz.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Claro njpch el distrito de catacaos ya esta dentro de la ciudad de Piura con ese distrito la ciudad de Piura crecio mas, catacaos esta a una distancia del centro de la ciudad a 10 km


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Block la region mas descentralizada es Piura, La región Piura es la segunda mas poblada despues de lima con un millon setecientos mil habitantes y bueno PIura por ser bien descentralizada no es la segunda ciudad mas poblada porq tiene ciudades importantes como:
Sullana : 182 mil
Talara : 100 mil
Chulucanas : 65 mil
Paita : 60 mil

Estos datos los he sacado del INEI. Pero en un promedio de 15 o 20 años se uniran las ciudades de Piura, sullana y Paita porque se encuentran a una distancia de Piura a Sullana 30 km y de Piura a Paita 40 km. y con esas ciudades unidas Piura sera la segunda ciudad mas poblada.
Por ejm. Arequipa, trujillo y chiclayo no tiene otras ciudades q pasen los 30 mil habitantes.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

los datos de las ciudades no son lo q corresponde a dichas ciudades, por q se basa en el distrito y no en el conglomerado urbano.

muchas ciudades son union de varios distritos, en todo caso hay muchos errores., chiclayo por ejemplo esta mal ese dato.

1993 2005
LIMA METROPOLITANA (incluye callao) 6,321,173 8,250,000
AREQUIPA 619,159 845,000 
TRUJILLO 509,312 638,000
CHICLAYO 411,536 545,000
PIURA 277,536 395,000
IQUITOS 274,750 403,200
CHIMBOTE 1/ 268,378 350,240
CUSCO 255,562 375,005
HUANCAYO 253,063 345,080 
TACNA 174,336 280,241
PUCALLPA 172,364 273,00 
ICA 161,406 251,240
SULLANA 1/ 147,631 221,500
JULIACA 1/ 142,576 226,540
HUANUCO 118,814 183,478
CHINCHA ALTA 1/ 110,041 172,500 
AYACUCHO 105,305 168,079
CAJAMARCA 92,452 161,009
PUNO 91,225 142,480
TALARA 1/ 82,389 133,000 
TARAPOTO 1/ 77,850 135,000
TUMBES 74,350 115,360
Luego hay ciudades como cerro de pasco, huaraz, huacho, barranca, abancay, tingo maria,
Moyabamba, puerto maldonado, ilo, , etc. Que estan con menos de 100,000 habitantes.

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=207322



me van a disculpar lo q estoy haciendo, pero esos son los datos reales.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

no se si sera confiable ese link :

http://www.proinversion.gob.pe/publicaciones_seleccionadas/documentos/Infomemo_esp.pdf

busquen la pagina 28

si desean verlo tienen que tener el acrobat reader


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

espero que estas sean cifras oficiales y no proyecciones.
me alegro que trujillo sigue siendo todavia la 3 ciudad mas poblada del perú.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que bien el norte hay 4 ciudades con bastante población.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

chevere areuipa como siempre primera


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

las 3 principales ciudades del norte estan ahí nomas, q bien!!


----------

